# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  Harakka's electonic music

## Harakka

I make a lot of music with FL Studio 7. Yeah you don't have to ask if I have a legal version because I don't. I'm not proud of it but as long as I'm not making money with it I don't care much. I'll post the songs I've made here and hopefully get some comments.  :smiley:  So let's start.

Something spacesyth-ish. I started this one yesterday night. I used only 3xOsc-instruments. They are quite simple and it was fun to make interesting sounds with them. I also like the way the mood came out too. What do you think?

----------


## Oros

That music can be good to have in movie, but i don't know if i want to listen to it on my mp3.
But i ain't saying it was bad. Just not that kind of music i listen to.

----------


## Tornado Joe

> That music can be good to have in movie



I was thinking video game. It even has different segments which could be played during different challenges/levels in the game.

----------

